# RIP Spot



## RoyalBlood (Jan 5, 2011)

Put my Tokay gecko to sleep earlier.. he had MBD, but dispite his will to live, I couldnt keep him alive in such a condition any longer.

Poor little spot, the nicest Tokay you could've ever met <3


----------



## misshissy (May 5, 2011)

*What a beautiful boy. R.I.P little one*


----------

